# Windows '98 mit VmWare



## stain (10. Februar 2008)

Hey,
ich hab noch ein ungebrauchtes Widnows '98, was ich doch nicht so einfach rumliegen lassen kann. Deshalb würde ich es gerne mit VmWare unter Linux (Debian 4.0) betreiben (oder es versuchen). Leider hab' ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie das geht un benötige deshalb eure Hilfe.^^
So wie ich das verstanden habe, muss man erst eine ISO vom Betriebssystem erstellen. Da fängt's schon an. Mit welchem der vielen VmWare Programme kann ich das machen? Kann auch die Demo sein. Ich muss das ja dann nur einmal machen. Und mit welchem der Programme kann ich das Betriebssystem dann unter Linux betreiben und (was) kostet diese Software?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten...


----------



## Hyp (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich nehme an, dass du Win98 auf CD hast und wenn du in dem Rechner auf dem VMWare läuft auch ein CD-Laufwerk hast, ist es nicht nötig von der CD ein ISO zu erstellen. Du kannst Win98 von der CD auf dein Gastsystem installieren.

Wenn du die VMWare-Console öffnest kannst du dort erstmal ein Gastsystem anlegen, dort musst du auch festlegen um was für ein Betriebssystem es sich handelt, also in deinem Fall ein Windows. Zudem musst du festlegen wieviel Festplattenplatz bzw. wie groß die Festplatte des Gastsystems sein soll. Hier kommt es darauf an, was du machen willst. Du solltest dir vorher schon im Klaren sein was du brauchst, eine spätere Änderung ist zwar Möglich aber birgt immer Risiken.

Bei der Hardware kannst du bestimmen ob dein Gastsystem das CD-Laufwerk nutzen soll oder eben ein Image einlesen. Danach startest du die VMWare bzw. das Gastsystem und der Installationsvorgang sollte starten.

MfG
Hyp


----------



## stain (10. Februar 2008)

Danke soweit. Und was für eine Software, die VmWare anbietet, muss ich unter Linux installieren, damit ich zum Beispiel die VmWare-Konsole öffnen kann?


----------



## Hyp (10. Februar 2008)

Also in deinem Fall würde ich die kostenlose Variante Vorschlagen, der VMWare-Server!

http://www.vmware.com/de/products/server/

Es gibt dort ein RPM-Paket zur Installation oder ein tar.gz File das du entpacken kannst und mit einem Perl-Skript installieren kannst ich glaube der Aufruf lautet ./install bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher.

Zumindest führt die Installation dich durch alles Relevante, sprich Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte etc.! Für den einfachsten Fall entscheide dich für eine gebrückte Netzwerkkarte. VMWare wird dann deine erste Netzwerkkarte als Zugang in ein Netzwerk für die Gastsysteme nutzen. Natürlich kannst du auch bei der Installation eine andere Netzwerkkarte bestimmen!


Ich persönlich bin von VMWare weg, da es mir zu viele Ressourcen verschlang und hab mich mit den freien Tool VirtualBox angefreundet. Ist auch recht simpel und es gibt gute Anleitungen in der Community.

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

Beide Virtualisierungstools sind eigentlich auf dem selben Stand was das integrieren von anderen BS auf einen Hostrechner angeht, auch wenn VirtualBox nicht die Vielfalt an Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet wie VMWare. Aber dafür läuft der Server nicht ständig im Hintergrund mit.


----------



## stain (10. Februar 2008)

So habe jetzt mein Windows 98 mit VirtualBox installiert. Klappt soweit ganz gut. Nur leider kann ich über die Tastenkombination (Strg+Rechts), die unten rechts steht, nicht auf mein Linux zugreifen.


----------



## deepthroat (11. Februar 2008)

Hi.





rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> So habe jetzt mein Windows 98 mit VirtualBox installiert. Klappt soweit ganz gut. Nur leider kann ich über die Tastenkombination (Strg+Rechts), die unten rechts steht, nicht auf mein Linux zugreifen.


Du weißt, das damit die rechte Strg-Taste (und nicht Strg+rechts-Pfeil) gemeint ist?

Ansonsten erklär mal was du mit zugreifen meinst?!

Gruß


----------



## stain (11. Februar 2008)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Du weißt, das damit die rechte Strg-Taste (und nicht Strg+rechts-Pfeil) gemeint ist?
> 
> Ansonsten erklär mal was du mit zugreifen meinst?!
> ...



Oh, das wusste ich nicht.
Danke dir deepthroat!
Jeodch habe ich schon ein neues Problem. Und zwar kann ich keinen NVidia-Treiber installieren. Es kommt bei der Installation eine Fehlermeldung, dass kein zur Hardware passender Treiber gefunden wurde und das Setup deshalb beendet werden sollte...
Ist das ein typischer Fehler, oder muss ich nur irgendwelche Einstellungen umändern?


----------



## deepthroat (11. Februar 2008)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Oh, das wusste ich nicht.
> Danke dir deepthroat!
> Jeodch habe ich schon ein neues Problem. Und zwar kann ich keinen NVidia-Treiber installieren. Es kommt bei der Installation eine Fehlermeldung, dass kein zur Hardware passender Treiber gefunden wurde und das Setup deshalb beendet werden sollte...
> Ist das ein typischer Fehler, oder muss ich nur irgendwelche Einstellungen umändern?


Du hast in der virtuellen Maschine doch gar keine NVidia Grafikkarte...

Siehe http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ#Windows98guests

Gruß


----------



## stain (11. Februar 2008)

@deepthroat: Wie sieht's denn mit Windows XP aus? Ist es damit irgendwie möglich einen aktuellen Treiber zu installieren?


----------



## deepthroat (12. Februar 2008)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> @deepthroat: Wie sieht's denn mit Windows XP aus? Ist es damit irgendwie möglich einen aktuellen Treiber zu installieren?


Ein Hardware Treiber nützt dir doch gar nichts - du hast in der virtuellen Maschine keine echte Hardware. In der virtuellen Maschine steht eine Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte zur Verfügung. Dafür solltest du die "Guest Additions" installieren, die es nicht für Windows 98 gibt, aber z.B. für Windows XP.

Gruß


----------

